# Handy-App erstellen



## Multivitaminsaft (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte mich mal an der Erstellung von kleinen Handy-Programmen versuchen. Dazu nutze ich die (anscheinend weit verbreitete und verwendete) Kombination von HTML, javascript, css und XML. 

So weit so gut. Das einzige Problem, was ich jetzt habe, ist: Wie erstelle ich aus meinen einzelnen Datein EINE Datei, die mein Handy (und andere) als Anwendung erkennt? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Binz (7. Januar 2010)

Hey



> Dazu nutze ich die (anscheinend weit verbreitete und verwendete) Kombination von HTML, javascript, css und XML.


Die Kombination von HTML, JS, CSS und XML ergibt für mich eher eine Hompage als eine (Handy)Applikation.



> Das einzige Problem, was ich jetzt habe, ist: Wie erstelle ich aus meinen einzelnen Datein EINE Datei, die mein Handy (und andere) als Anwendung erkennt?


Ich nehme an du hast 4 Dateien oder mehr. Die "Applikation" startest du mit einer Datei (index.html, index.htm, default.html, oder andere html-datei)?! Diese öffnet sich dann im Browser und zeigt höchstwahrscheindlich deinen Spagetticode an.

*Lösung1:*
Du kopierst alle Dateien auf dein Handy (z.B. in einem Ordner). Danach öffnest du mit einem Handybrowser, wenn vorhanden die gleiche html-datei wie du die mit deinem PC tust.

*Lösung 2:*
Du lernst wie man richtige Handy-Apps schriebst zum Beispiel mit:
Java ME
For Android

Grüsse Binz


----------



## Giaco (21. April 2010)

Hey Ho!

ich hab ein Blackberry, und bin ein Totaler Pc-Fisch ( soll heißen ich surfe im netz aber so speziell mitm Pc kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen)

Jetzt meine frage: Ich wollte ein "universelles" HandyApp herstellen. soll heißen, für ein Forum, dass man mit dem handy angucken und dort beiträge scheiben kann und sich anmelden kann. Halt alles was man in einem Forum machen muss.

Meine Fragen: Wie stelle ich sowas her?
Kostes es geld? <--- Wenn ja, wieviel?
Brauch ich spezielle programme?


Wäre nett wenn mir jemand antwortet


----------

